# Just got a FSA K force carbon from ebay



## Juanfco3 (Dec 13, 2007)

can anyone recomend some chain rings bolts to drop a few grams from the cranks

I heard good things about stronglight and extralight but cant seam to fing a store that sells them.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Juanfco3 said:


> can anyone recomend some chain rings bolts to drop a few grams from the cranks
> 
> I heard good things about stronglight and extralight but cant seam to fing a store that sells them.


I have the Extralite ones. KCNC as well are light.

http://www.sales.light-bikes.com/extralite/extralite.asp


----------



## velokat (Mar 23, 2008)

be careful with the K force. I was riding their crank and BB. I went through two BB in 5 mos as the little rubber o ring kept failing. I ended up returning them and when I spoke with the shop manager, he said they had a bad batch of them and it was not an uncommon problem.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

DIRT BOY said:


> I have the Extralite ones. KCNC as well are light.
> 
> http://www.sales.light-bikes.com/extralite/extralite.asp


What he said and toss Specialties TA rings into the mix of light and strong.


----------

